# NFS: qword_eol: fflush failed: errno 9 (Bad file descriptor)

## sidamos

After a recent update, I can't mount my NFS shares most of the time. A restart of nfs on the server usually fixes it for a while.

I see this in the server log:

Mar  6 10:35:41 linux rpc.mountd[23477]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.0.7:774 for /work2 (/work2)

Mar  6 10:35:41 linux rpc.mountd[23477]: qword_eol: fflush failed: errno 9 (Bad file descriptor)

Mar  6 10:35:41 linux rpc.mountd[23477]: Cannot export /work2, possibly unsupported filesystem or fsid= required

I already tried providing an fsid in /etc/exports but that did not help.

This happens with filesystems ext3 and xfs.

Server, /etc/exports:

/work2  192.168.0.7(rw,no_root_squash,async,all_squash,anonuid=1001,anongid=100,fsid=2)

Client, /etc/autofs/auto.master:

/linux         /etc/autofs/auto.linux tcp,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,intr

Client, /etc/autofs/auto.linux:

work2 -fstype=nfs linux:/work2

util-linux is 2.21.2 on the client and 2.22.2 on the server. I found a few related problems with some util-linux versions on other system, but only with "exotic" filesystems (btrfs, zfs).

I can't downgrade util-linux, because of virtual/eject.

nfs-utils is 1.2.6 on both systems.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

----------

## sidamos

After months, I still have this problem on my desktop PC. Now after long time no updates, I also updated my fileserver PC and now this one has the same problem.

During the update, util-linux was updated from 2.21.2 to 2.22.2.

I have now downgraded util-linux despite the dependency to 2.22.2 of virtual/eject...

In the meantime, I found this archlinux bug report for util-linux 2.20, which sounds very similar, but in my case 2.21 works and 2.22 not:

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/26059

Anyone any idea?

----------

